# Help : Show me your stowa flieger in small wrist.



## Iskandar Mirza

I seriously consider about to take Stowa flieger as my next purchase but i have an issue that i have a really small wrist (6,3 inch), if you can help me to show your stowa flieger in a small wrist i really appreciate that, especially if you have a 6,3 inch wrist just like me. As that would be very important to help to make a decision.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jfha1210

Mine is 6.5...


----------



## Lexus050470

6.1 wrist
https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-else-wearing-stowa-today-lets-see-them-666886-63.html


----------



## Iskandar Mirza

Lexus050470 said:


> 6.1 wrist
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/who-else-wearing-stowa-today-lets-see-them-666886-63.html


Is that 6,1 wrist? Wow that looks great! |>


----------



## Lexus050470

Yes, it is. I converted from 15.5cm. Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iskandar Mirza

Thank you very much Lexus


----------



## Lexus050470

Iskandar Mirza said:


> Thank you very much Lexus


You are most welcome.


----------



## inlieu

My 6.0 inch wristshot.


----------



## Iskandar Mirza

Amazing!


----------



## LH2

17cm (6.75")


----------



## PK-GAT

Bro, here is my close-up 6.75 inches wristshot.

A 6.3 inches wrist size for a Flieger is just a perfect combination.










Salam hangat.


----------



## Iskandar Mirza

PK-GAT said:


> Bro, here is my close-up 6.75 inches wristshot.
> 
> A 6.3 inches wrist size for a Flieger is just a perfect combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salam hangat.


Thank you so much PK-GAT, your watch are looking great in you wrist, actually i was a little bit surprise because i rarely seen any indonesian in this forum . 
You must be pilot right? 
Salam hangat dari Banda Aceh.


----------



## PK-GAT

Haha, i'm not a pilot. Aviation is just my other hobby. 

All the best for your final decision. And be ready for "the waiting time"


----------



## Iskandar Mirza

Ya, actually i will make this purchase next January as my budget concern, that would be a long long time waiting


----------



## Shieze

uragon said:


> Hi all, I'm a long time lurker and have just recieved an email from Barbara to send payment for the flieger. =)
> Anyways, what strap size would you recommend for my 6 inch wrist? Should I get the regular or the small strap? I ordered the old style and a new style strap.


A small or even an extra small. My wrist is around 6.75 and I have half of the small and half of the regular.


----------



## inlieu

uragon said:


> Hi all, I'm a long time lurker and have just recieved an email from Barbara to send payment for the flieger. =)
> Anyways, what strap size would you recommend for my 6 inch wrist? Should I get the regular or the small strap? I ordered the old style and a new style strap.


I'd say small. I have a six inch wrist as well and have small sizes of the old style, new style, and rivetless straps and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Iskandar Mirza

PK-GAT i wanna ask you do we have to pay indonesian taxes when we ordering watch from europe? if so how much? thank you


----------



## zpyder

LH2 said:


> 17cm (6.75")


Is that an edition with blackened edges to the hands, or is it just the lighting making the blued steel look black? I like the effect if it is indeed black!

Also, on a similar note, does anyone perchance have any photos of either the flieger or marine chrono on a small wrist? I'm edging towards one or the other but am concerned about how thick the watch is, compared to my flieger, which seems the perfect thickness!


----------



## StufflerMike

My 2005 real black hands Flieger.


----------



## CM HUNTER

The Stowa pilot is small and is the main reason I chose to go with a different manufacturer for my pilot watch purchase for my flat 7" wrist. It will fit your small wrist no problem.


----------



## FliegerPL

My Stowa Flieger LE 44/100 on my 17 cm wrist :


----------



## cyborg7

FliegerPL said:


> My Stowa Flieger LE 44/100 on my 17 cm wrist :


Cool lomo photography. Very evocative shot.


----------



## mrlongtree

Terrific looking watches, I have a hankering for one of these myself. I think that as the case is 40mm it should fit a 6.3 in wrist well enough. It may give you a better idea of how it will fit if you find out the size of the case from lug to lug.


----------



## alexwatts149

Hi guys, I also have a small wrist, about 16.5cm and I've currently got my Flieger on order! However I am unsure which size strap to ask for, so I was wondering if you could tell me which size straps you guys have? Thanks


----------



## inlieu

I have a slightly smaller wrist than yours, six inches/15.24 centimeters, and went with the short version of the old style strap.


----------



## fliegerman

slightly less than 6 half inches


----------



## Michael81

6.4 inch wrist.


----------

